
Safari FILE: scheme security hole - lisper
https://gist.github.com/rongarret/d8987c9cd57bd768e1de
======
api
Ouch.

~~~
lisper
Yeah, ouch. And double-ouch that this can't get more than one upvote on HN :-(

~~~
safara
Seriously. Why doesn't anyone seem to care about this massive security
vulnerability?

